# Check your licence!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So..... on my way home, just got my daughter and its bitter cold out when I get pulled over.

Speeding? Hmm. No.. plates? Those should still be good...

So the officer comes over and tells me that that tiny light I didn't even know existed over my plate was out. But it also turns out my license had expired!

I had no bloody idea.. I thought you usually got a letter in the mail. I do for my plates but the officer said that you don't anymore because its right there on the front now.

Arg! 350 or so ticket, almost got towed away but I happened to pull into a mall parking lot because I didn't want anyone to have to step out into traffic. 

The officer let me stay there until my step dad came to drive us home. Sucks so bad.. I only hope I can still renew my license. 

So.. check your expiry dates folks! :/


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh that SUCKS! 
We found this out last year. We were driving south on vacation... I was behind the wheel and we'd JUST crossed the border into the US when my hubby decided to check all his paperwork "just to be safe". He discovered that his license had expired. Since he didn't want to risk getting caught or stick me with ALL the driving, we turned right around. LOL, when the agent asked how long we'd been out of Canada, we had to say "5 minutes", and explain! We luckily found a licensing office immediately over the border. He got a temporary license and within a half hour or so, we were on our way...


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I have been being bad I dont have valid plates on my truck, but I dont drive it often. I find it kind of wierd that in Ontario you Drivers lices expires on a random date I think 5 years from the date of issue but you plates are on your B-day. I normaly do all the plates and stuff for our house and while I was out here and my wife was still at home in Alberta her plate expired. Long story short when she caim to get me at the Airport she decided to go moose hunting with her van, ooops, but when we finaly got home and checked the mail there was a nice ticket waiting there for us  you would think the RCMP could have given it to us on the spot. I guess that he didnt want to deal with a Pragnant woman who just destoyed her van and stuck with an over tired 4 year old and husband.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Drivers licenses expire on birthdays same as plates. Mine expires on my birthday in 2014.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Argh! that's horrible. Good luck in getting it fixed!


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

BillD said:


> Drivers licenses expire on birthdays same as plates. Mine expires on my birthday in 2014.


I just moved to Ontario and when I switched mine over it expires in Dec my B-day is in July, must have just changed.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

My advice - get your license renewed asap (I'm sure you're going to) then go ask to talk to a justice of the peace at your courthouse. Emphasize the time line (got the ticket on the 1rst, renewed license on the 2nd, and am here on the 3rd) to show you've dealt with the matter seriously, and ask if there's any way the charge could be dropped or reduced.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

If I remember correctly. DL is valid and can be renewed within 6 months after expiration. But go there as soon as possible.
One more think. Since your DL is expired - you will not be able to chage DL in Kiosk or on the Web and must go to the counter. 
There are now many security measurements to prevent fraudulent DL changes. Just in case have your Health Card with you. I am not sure about counter, but you can not change DL using the web without Health Card.

Did you tell the officer that fishes are waiting for mama and he should stop bothering you? 

Good luck

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats the horrible part.. Its been expired for seven months. I am litterally crapping my pants. And with this storm thats supposed to come there is a notice online saying that the offices -may- be closed. :/

My moms said I should be able to get it renewed.. I really do hope so or I am screwed so bad. I am the only driver and we need to drive a half hour out of town for work. I also have to drop my kiddo off early in the AM.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Thats the horrible part.. Its been expired for seven months. I am litterally crapping my pants. And with this storm thats supposed to come there is a notice online saying that the offices -may- be closed. :/
> 
> My moms said I should be able to get it renewed.. I really do hope so or I am screwed so bad. I am the only driver and we need to drive a half hour out of town for work. I also have to drop my kiddo off early in the AM.


Do you have G license? according to this site:

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/driver/renewal.shtml

"You can renew an expired driver's licence, without taking tests, within one year of the licence expiry date."


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes! I did just see that! I was getting too paniced to think and I finally did google 

I'll be able to sleep. lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BillD said:


> Drivers licenses expire on birthdays same as plates. Mine expires on my birthday in 2014.


Mine doesn't - it expires well after my birthday.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

For the new licenses, do you guys ever get notices? 

I have to figure out if I am still having mail carrier issues. Apparently our apt doesn't exists. lol


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Greg_o said:


> My advice - get your license renewed asap (I'm sure you're going to) then go ask to talk to a justice of the peace at your courthouse. Emphasize the time line (got the ticket on the 1rst, renewed license on the 2nd, and am here on the 3rd) to show you've dealt with the matter seriously, and ask if there's any way the charge could be dropped or reduced.


Cid, I agree with Greg.

Even though it has been expired for awhile, go see a Justice of the Peace. Show due diligence, prove you got it renewed and likely he will drop the ticket (and points if any). They are lenient if it is a "mistake" and you correct it fast.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Thats the horrible part.. Its been expired for seven months. I am litterally crapping my pants. And with this storm thats supposed to come there is a notice online saying that the offices -may- be closed. :/
> 
> My moms said I should be able to get it renewed.. I really do hope so or I am screwed so bad. I am the only driver and we need to drive a half hour out of town for work. I also have to drop my kiddo off early in the AM.


Cid,

This is what happened to me before. Back 2003 I was in the pole position at a full stop at a red light when a 18 wheeler rear ended the car. Left a literally 2 x 355mL pop can (vertical position) side by side deep damage and pushed the car ~2/3 of the way into the intersection. I'm ok, but I was totally shaken over the event as was my dad who was my passenger.

Long story short the trucker got charged but when the cop came to me to see how I was doing and also ask for the usual licence and reg. that was when I was told my drivers licence had been expired however I did recieve my new drivers licence a couple months ago but forgot to put it in my wallet at the time. Well the cop was understanding but had to work with what was in front of him at the moment and I got a ticket. IIRC it was for the same amount you got for driving without a licence.

However the cop seeing I was shaken over the events and believed me (I honestly forgot to put the new lic. into my wallet) when I told him but he could not let me off as he had to work with what he had in his hands at the moment told me if I went home and got my already issued new licence, the paperwork for when I got the new licence and photo, and go to the justice of the peace (I went to High Tech Road, Bayview/Yonge PetsMart location) and show my documents explaining my situation the fine would be reduced. I called X-Copper as well and the guy there gave me a free piece of advice reflecting what the cop said as my time gap of a couple months was not too long. IIRC I ended paying $120-150 and a lesson learned to put that new licence in the wallet right away even if you dont take out the old licence at least the new one is there. I should note that when you are speaking to the Justice of the Peace you will be recorded under oath on audio tape in my case.

I'm not sure how it would be on a 7 month expired licence as that is a long time but make sure you document everything before you go to the Justice of the Peace. I can only wish you the best in this matter.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You just had a baby not too long ago too - make sure it doesn't happen again, bang gavel, everybody goes home.

 Right? Good luck fighting the ticket Jess!!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

good you found it on google, google how you can fight the ticket too!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Good luck Jess!! Hope everything works out and you get a lienent justice of the peace!! If you need anything let me know.



AquaNeko said:


> a lesson learned to put that new licence in the wallet right away even if you dont take out the old licence at least the new one is there.


Just a side note....DO NOT HAVE BOTH LICENSES on you!!! You can be charged for this!! Take the old one out and destroy it.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Good luck Jess!! Hope everything works out and you get a lienent justice of the peace!! If you need anything let me know.
> 
> Just a side note....DO NOT HAVE BOTH LICENSES on you!!! You can be charged for this!! Take the old one out and destroy it.


I don't know Will, I think it's worth the fight, she never got the mail and she's allowed 1 year to renew...maybe reduce sentence but I would still appear in front of the judge. google ticket combat


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Holidays said:


> I don't know Will, I think it's worth the fight, she never got the mail and she's allowed 1 year to renew...maybe reduce sentence but I would still appear in front of the judge. google ticket combat


I agree too, fight it! Like I said hopefully the JOP is nice and will reduce it. This happened to a buddy and it didn't happen, full fine and costs to get the license back. Soo hopefully it works out. I'm thinking what the officer told Jess about no letters going out sounds right. We have been seeing a LOT of expired licenses at the bar and people saying they didn't know it was expired.

I was just saying to everyone, do not carry the expired and valid license with you. If the officer sees that you can be charged!! It's a $200+ fine.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Same goes for ins. slips. ONLY carry the valid one.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh and don't forget that little sticker with your plates. I had no idea what that was forever until my step dad got a ticket for not putting it on his ownership.

I got my license renewed! Thanks sooo much you guys. I tend to really flake out when stuff like this happens to me. Anything that can hurt my job makes me stress.. O_O

I went in as soon as it was opened. Got in done very quickly. I did also buy new bulbs for that little light above my plates but I can't get the darn screws out! D: Guess I gotta take it to the mechanic. lol

Justice of the peace are the people you go to fight tickets I guess? This is a whole new world to me so I'll def. google it and figure out where to go. I hope I can get a night court date..

Thankies again you guys :3


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That's funny, I decided to post on FB letting my friends know that they're not sending out dl renewal notices and a friend had (just today) gotten his notice! But my hubby def didn't get one, and Cid didn't...WTF???


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

carmenh said:


> That's funny, I decided to post on FB letting my friends know that they're not sending out dl renewal notices and a friend had (just today) gotten his notice! But my hubby def didn't get one, and Cid didn't...WTF???


Selective cut backs


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

carmenh said:


> That's funny, I decided to post on FB letting my friends know that they're not sending out dl renewal notices and a friend had (just today) gotten his notice! But my hubby def didn't get one, and Cid didn't...WTF???


Honestly I was wondering that too. I didn't know if it had something to do with the new and old cards but even the lady and their website says you should get a notice.

I asked the lady at the licensing place about maybe having an issue receiving my mail. (I have problems with getting mail at this new apt) and she said it was the post office that sent out the notifications...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

That's so weird! We don't have any mail issues (that I know of) and hubby definitely DID NOT get one...


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm wondering if the strike they had had something to do with it. I know that people were granted extensions for renewing due to the strike.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I got a notice last time...I'm good till 2014


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Currently fighting the ticket! The place where I had to go is hilarious.. so busy and one guy was -loosing- it. lol He had someone's credit card I think.. Security had to carry him out.

Should get something in six months. X)


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine expired too...back in september. Did not find out until my i.d. got rejected at a club


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

When I told my mom she's like "when the hell do you ever take your license out to look it over?" I know I don't very often... lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Now a days I write that stuff down in a day timer and enter that into the computer in a scheduler program of your choice as a back up that way I know in case I'm beside my computer or if I'm in the field. 

If you had not gotten one yet I think the day timers are on sale now. IIRC 10% off at Office Max given almost 2 months is up on it. I could be wrong as I was not looking for a day timer then as I passed that section. Something caught my eye with a 10% something on it.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

You have up to a year without any penalties.

I'd fight that ticket too, you can get it reduced and its a simple 15 minute meeting


----------

